# Best Model Ive seen today



## powhunter (Feb 6, 2013)




----------



## Smellytele (Feb 6, 2013)

+10


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 6, 2013)

I like this thread.


----------



## St. Bear (Feb 6, 2013)

I dunno.  Boobs are a dime a dozen on the internet, but 24+" is much more rare.


----------



## gmcunni (Feb 6, 2013)

are those bumps natural or man-made?


----------



## Smellytele (Feb 6, 2013)

gmcunni said:


> are those bumps natural or man-made?



They are usually bigger when they have been seeded.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Feb 6, 2013)

St. Bear said:


> I dunno.  Boobs are a dime a dozen on the internet, but 24+" is much more rare.



I'm okay with 24 as the waist size.


----------



## andyzee (Feb 6, 2013)

I'll take the boobs for 100 Alex


----------



## bdfreetuna (Feb 6, 2013)

She must be that "European Model" I've been hearing so much about the last few days.


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 6, 2013)

Can I get these for X mas next year please?


----------

